# penblanks by CREATIVE DIMENSION.NET



## Jjartwood

I have been working with some 3D blanks cut by Creative Dimensions and all I can say is show only one pen at a time!!!!!! After showing the first one (usually the POW pen),there is a nice reaction then when I start showing some of the other style of blank I get confusion on which one they like more and then it has to go back to SALESMANSHIP BEGINS WHEN THE CUSTOMER SAYS NO.
The artwork is nice and is raised enough that a two tone finish is limited by your own imagination .
Try them!! I have enough CHRISTMAS orders on the POW blank that if I take any more that's all I'd be making.
JJ:hypnotized:


----------

